# New Interior Lights (UV Blacklight!!!)



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Very cool. Now all you need is a strobe light and a disco ball. Do you have a link to the uv lights used ?


----------



## MassCruzeLTZ (Mar 30, 2014)

That's sharp!! If you get a minute message me what bulbs you used for the interior and license plate. I'd like to look into doing the same thing on my LTZ. Thanks


----------



## Nicholi (Feb 25, 2014)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> Very cool. Now all you need is a strobe light and a disco ball. Do you have a link to the uv lights used ?


Sure can! I ordered all of my LED's from superbrightleds. yes they are a bit more but the quality is amazing! their shipping was amazing. USPS said it would be at my house on monday I came home from work on a saturday and they were sitting at my door step. I ordered 4 of them since the map lights and dome light are all the same size. (194) 3 for the map light and obviously 1 for the dome.
194 LED Bulb - 5 SMD LED Wide Angle Wedge Base | Miniature Wedge Base LEDs | LED Car Bulbs | Super Bright LEDs


----------



## MassCruzeLTZ (Mar 30, 2014)

Nicholi said:


> Sure can! I ordered all of my LED's from superbrightleds. yes they are a bit more but the quality is amazing! their shipping was amazing. USPS said it would be at my house on monday I came home from work on a saturday and they were sitting at my door step. I ordered 4 of them since the map lights and dome light are all the same size. (194) 3 for the map light and obviously 1 for the dome.
> 194 LED Bulb - 5 SMD LED Wide Angle Wedge Base | Miniature Wedge Base LEDs | LED Car Bulbs | Super Bright LEDs


I'm wondering if the 2013 and 2014 are the same bulbs all around??!!?? It's not giving me options for most of the 2014 bulbs which is the year of my LTZ


----------



## Nicholi (Feb 25, 2014)

MassCruzeLTZ said:


> I'm wondering if the 2013 and 2014 are the same bulbs all around??!!?? It's not giving me options for most of the 2014 bulbs which is the year of my LTZ


IM almost positive they are the same. I have a White 2013 LTZ and these things make it sharp!


----------

